# Please Read--- Cost of living in Queensland!



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

We live in the Gold Coast about 40 minutes away frokm Brisbane and these are our costs...... hope this helps..............

Food $700 per month
Electricity $300 per quarter approx
Gas We dont have gas where we are. not alot of houses do have gas though.
Rates $950 per 6 months, this includes water
Petrol $125-130 per litre, on tuesdays people queue at the pumps to get it 5 cents cheaper, if that!

Real Estate Fees, are different in different states too. If you sell you will pay the standard reiq fee with most recognised agents which is 5% of the first $18000 and 2.5% thereafter. its alot anyway!

Stamp duty on a $500,000 home is $10,000, this changes for different price houses......

Tins of paint come in either 2litre or 4litre as standard, and the deeper colour you use the more expensive the paint. a 2 litre light pink we just bought cost $45.00

You can get Coronation Street over here, Emmerdale, Eastenders and we just watched your recent 'Im a celebrity get me outta here'

hope this all helps..............................................

if i can be of further help.................................

Meg


----------



## uligargon (Dec 25, 2007)

hi michelle

according with the info you provide, how much do you have to earn to afford all those living costs'?
here in my country I earn enough to live (i'm a telecomunication engineer), what i am looking for is improve my way of living, a better quality.
is it worth it?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow,

Petrol's expensive in your neck of the woods 

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Meg - I've added your costs to the main cost living thread so they are all in one place 

Uligargon - if it wasn't worth it then so many of us wouldn't be doing it  If you've read some of the other threads those of us living in Oz have said that the cost of living is probably higher than the UK. You have to find out what your skills would earn you in Oz and then you can decide from there. Moving country isn't just about money - quality of life means different things to different people.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Advice*



uligargon said:


> hi michelle
> 
> according with the info you provide, how much do you have to earn to afford all those living costs'?
> here in my country I earn enough to live (i'm a telecomunication engineer), what i am looking for is improve my way of living, a better quality.
> is it worth it?


Probably the best advice that we have been given is to get a job before you come out here, in which case get a sponsor, because we have found and friends of ours have found that when you are actually here you are not as in demand as you were when you were back in the uk!
Its quite bizarre!


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*Sorry Dolly*




Dolly said:


> Wow,
> 
> Petrol's expensive in your neck of the woods
> 
> Dolly


Woops, Sorry guys, that was meant to read:

Petrol:

$1.25 - $1.30

at the moment its actually at $1.27!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

It's around the $1.35 to $1.40 mark in our area at the moment!

Dolly

PS RACV have this useful website (for Melbourne area).. petrol prices - RACV


----------

